# TMVR with 93355



## MVallines (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello 

We do TMVR (transcatheter mitral valve repair using mitra-clip, during the session the physician uses TEE for guidance 93355 - TEE with invasive procedure.  my question this is being denied as bundled with CCI of 0 never to be used together, but in the CPT book it says : A range of intracardiac therapies may be performed with TEE guidance. Code 93355 - describes TEE during advanced transcatheter structural heart procedures (eg, transcatheter aortic valve replacement [TAVR], left atrial appendage closure [LAA], or percutaneous mitral valve repair). Can someone please help me to understand why this seems contradicting or am I wrong.

PLEASE help me


----------



## mdm58 (Jun 23, 2016)

*93355*

I bill those two codes and have never had a problem
One Dr does the TMVR and another one of our Drs does the TEE


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jun 27, 2016)

Please see the Echocardiography section in the CPT book prior to the codes.  There is a lot of good information in this section.  It states, "Code 93355 is reported once per intervention and *only by an individual who is not performing the interventional procedure*."  Hope this helps!


----------

